# First violin recording?



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Anyone have good information about the date of the first violin recordings? I've a couple of short pieces made by Bronislaw Huberman in 1899/900, but I'm sure there was earliest ones.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

majlis said:


> Anyone have good information about the date of the first violin recordings? I've a couple of short pieces made by Bronislaw Huberman in 1899/900, but I'm sure there was earliest ones.


Did you find this one ?
http://www.nytimes.com/1990/08/12/a...n-styles-myth-and-reality.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks dear.Fascinanting stuff. But I still have no answer to my quiz, if the were any violin recording before 1899.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

Not sure about violin, but incredibly enough there exists a recording of Brahms playing piano from 1889!


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes, I know it. It was published on LP I had once. Is inaudible.


----------



## VeroniqueConus (May 14, 2021)

*Julius Conus, violinist recording 1892*



majlis said:


> Thanks dear.Fascinanting stuff. But I still have no answer to my quiz, if the were any violin recording before 1899.


Recordings of Julius Conus from 1892 are on the Julius Block cylinders, which are featured on an album called The Dawn of Recording, put out by Marston records.


----------

